# Dumping North Dakota



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

http://www.msnbc.com/rachel-maddow-show ... 3641539636

Really makes me proud of our North Dakota policy makers.


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

In the great State of North Dakota ranching/farming and now oil will always be king.
Everything else and I mean everything, including social services, is secondary.
The most progressive thing the State's done in recent memeory is to give women the right to drive.
I love this place!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I normally consider Rachel Maddow a mad cow, but even a blind pig finds an occasional acorn and in this case she is right. It all falls back on the shoulders of our legislator. They see profits and nothing else. It's sort of a primitive mindset, but that's out legislator. It's time to bring them kicking and screaming into the 19th century.


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

Ravel swings a bit far left for my taste sometimes, but she usually has a lot of truth in her show, that irritates people like my far right friend Plainsman. Bruce actually agreeing with Rachel! LOL Just kiddin U Bruce! 
Great program though Dick! It underscores why we need more accountability from our legislature. I'm all for progress and making money for the state and oil companies, but we need to have rules, boundaries and appropriate fines or punishments for this kind I'd stuff. 
Our legislature seems to be too busy pushing Margaret Sitte's anti abortion crusade lately, IMO not all bad, but definitely not all good either. Don't worry Margaret, one of these days our breath of fresh air pope ular pope us going to give his blessing on the use of birth control and do more in that simple pronouncement to reduce abortion to a trickle than all the laws from every legislature in the worls combined. 
Sorry, my soap box comment is off topic but as a long time Republican, I feel I have the right to criticize some of my buddies up there on Capital Hill. From watching from a distance I get the impression that more and more IMO the oil companies seem to have The Governor and key legislators in their pockets. Understandable to a degree considering the economic boom it brings, but still.......government by lobbiests should have some limits.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

The guys on Bismarck capitol hill will need to be cloned, because now that is two groups who have our legislature in their pocket. They certainly do measure the quality of life with the dollar. I only wish a few of them would use at least one other variable in the equation to measure quality of life.


----------

